# got the leds mounted and wired up



## semojetman (Nov 21, 2013)

4) 50watt led 
Cant wait to try em out.
They have to be better than our old lights.


----------



## Seth (Nov 21, 2013)

When I make the jump I plan on doing three across the front and one off to each side. It seems a lot of fish get by us when we don't have the side lights. Where did you end up purchasing yours from?


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, those look like some SERIOUS LED's! The little yellow square in the center is similar to the LED design of my Nebo flashlight, and that little thing puts out an amazing amount of light for its size (220 lumens at 100% power)

What are these LED's rated for? I'm still using 12V incandescent 50W deck lights for my gigging/bowfishing setup, and would like to use something with less amperage draw. I tried a Taco LED light some time back, its performance was horrible, so, I've stayed with the incandescents. 

When you test your new lights out, I'd be interested in seeing a video.


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 22, 2013)

Nicely done.....

the lights are 12v 50watt 3500k


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 22, 2013)

And 90$ 
because Im always the salesman


----------



## semojetman (Nov 22, 2013)

I got them from the "SALESMAN" Rock Damage.
The seem great so far.
As long as it doesnt rain tonight or tomorrow night I should have some updates on their performance after the weekend.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Nov 22, 2013)

The lights I have are the same specs as yours and work good in clear water. I went 2 weekends ago up here on the upper end of the current and could see in water deeper than I could gig. I have 3 on the front of a 42" boat and I'm happy with their performance, it just needs some sidelights bad. It's so nice not having to listen to the generator.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I may be getting in touch with the 'salesman' about some of those lights soon. Rock damage, do you have a site or other info for these lights?

We tried the flounder for about 2 hours tonight, the water clarity was lousy. We've had some winds the past few days, as well as the usual heavy boat traffic, so, visibility is less than 1 ft. Didn't see any fish, either. Maybe in a couple of days I'll try 'er again. I'm thinking maybe I should just go to the jetties one night, and scrape a bucket of barnacles for chum to lure in the sheepshead and black drum, and do some shooting there, since the water is usually clear being that close to the ocean.


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 22, 2013)

buckshotmarine.com

We don't have the lights on our site. but I can send you any info you might need


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks! I'll be in touch.


----------



## semojetman (Nov 23, 2013)

The water is up and nasty right now, so no test run yet but we did set it in the water last night for shits and giggles and they seem very bright and spread out nicely.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Nov 23, 2013)

Warm white or cool white?
Warm whites penetrate better.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335133#p335133 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 12:35[/url]"]Warm white or cool white?
> Warm whites penetrate better.




Penetrate what better? Dirty water? If so, that's what I need for my area, especially in the summer time when it's really churned up.


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 23, 2013)

Cool for clear 
warm for dingy


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks! Got your e-mail. I'll give you a call tomorrow and order a set of those lights.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Nov 24, 2013)

PSG-1 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335133#p335133 said:
> 
> 
> > smackdaddy53 » Today, 12:35[/url]"]Warm white or cool white?
> ...


Warm white is yellower so it penetrates better with less reflection. Cool whites suck in any water clarity because of glare. Trust me!


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 6, 2014)

Heard green lights are best in dirty water?


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 6, 2014)

Heard green lights are best in dirty water?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Sep 6, 2014)

Green work great under water but I think warm white is pretty much the optimum above water light for floundering and bowfishing. I designed some leds for Oznium and do quite a bit of floundering on foot, not much by boat but have shot my share of gar and carp off a boat. 
This is an old thread but it looks great.


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 7, 2014)

Yea rodger that old post thing. Just searched lights... Got one light as of now, looking for more & better options...


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Sep 7, 2014)

Look at Oznium.com under Eclipse LEDs, I designed the 20 watt housings and they are pretty kick ass and fully waterproof. You can get them in all colors. Let them know Mac referred you if you make a purchase. 
Here is a link bro, I know the link reads 10w but the 20w are on the same page. Worth a look!
https://www.oznium.com/super-bright-10w-20w-led-spotlight

Here us just one


----------

